# Große Dateien auf dem PC finden



## son gohan (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

weis jemand wie man auf Windows 7 herausfinden kann wo die groesten Dateien gespeichert sind?

Ich wunder mich ein wenig warum ich so viel belegten Speicherplatz auf meiner Festplatte C: schon habe und will gerne mal nachschauen, welche Dateien dort den meisten Speicherplatz nehmen.


----------



## sheel (17. Mai 2014)

Hi







a) Zuerst C:\ aufmachen, dann rechts oben, wo "invoice" steht, nur einmal reinklicken.
Bei dem kleinen Aufklappding kannst du dann zuerst einmal die Größe auf >128MB bechränken.
b) Warten, bis fertiggesucht ist
c) Je nach Spalteneinstellung wird zu jeder Datei die Größe dazu angezeigt,
dann kann man mit einem Klick auf die Spaltenüberchrift noch danach sortieren.


----------



## son gohan (17. Mai 2014)

Cool danke, das werde ich heute probieren.


----------



## ComFreek (17. Mai 2014)

@sheel: Wie kommst du auf _invoice_? Bei mir steht das nirgendwo. Vielleicht liegt das bei mir an Windows 8.

@son gohan:
Ich könnte noch jDiskReport empfehlen. Dieses Programm gibt dir ein schönes Kuchendiagramm für jeden Ordner aus.

WizTree könntest du auch mal ausprobieren. Dies funktioniert allerdings nur mit internen Festplatten und nur mit NTFS-formatierten Partitionen (C: sollte standardmäßig sowieso NTFS-formatiert sein). Weil das Tool aber spezielle Funktionen von NTFS nutzt, arbeitet es auch sehr schnell.


----------



## sheel (17. Mai 2014)

Wie ich auf invoice komme? Siehe Bild.
Normal steht da am Anfang nichts drin, aber am Beispielbild eben invoice...
(war das erste gefundene Bild, das das Feld gezeigt hat)


----------



## kalterjava (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich benutze dafür das Programm MeinPlatz
http://www.softwareok.de/?seite=Freeware/MeinPlatz

Vorab, deine große Datei wird wohl am Stromsparmodus liegen. Die Datei ist so groß wie dein Arbeitsspeicher und wird wieder gelöscht, sofern du auf den schnellen Standby-Betrieb verzichten kannst. Der Platz wird benötigt, da Windows den aktuellen Stand im RAM, bevor es in den Ruhemodus fällt, genau in diese Datei auslagert. Die Datei müßte so ähnlich heißen: Hiberfil.SYS Ich würde sie nicht löschen und auch nicht auf den Modus verzichten.


----------



## Clund (8. Juni 2014)

Moin,
SequoiaView ist auch ganz nützlich was die größe von Ordnern etc angeht:
http://w3.win.tue.nl/nl/onderzoek/onderzoek_informatica/visualization/sequoiaview/
von solchen Programmen gibts aber zu Haufe 
Clund


----------



## hela (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal noch TreeSize Free von JAM-Software hinzufügen.


----------

